# Ignorance makes me want to scream



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

So I am a member on a basset hound website. I have brought up RAW feeding a few times and I am always met with the same negative reaction. I have a few websites to gather knowledge to spread but I am looking for more. It amazes me how people can be so closed minded and take these so called scientific studies run by food companies as fact. Seems the main concern I run into is the fact that wolves and other animals are killed all the time from bacterial infections from their diet. They throw these studies in my face aI try to explain that it costs alot of money to run these cotrolled long term experimants and there is no real financial backing to run a study on raw the way these huge companies can. I was then told that raw promoters make nillions off of promoting a raw diet. This I do not understand at all the people who get my money are the grocery stores and meat suppliers. I figured I would vent my frustration here. This is the thread I hope it is ok that I copied it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't believe anyone would even consider feeding their dog a vegetarian diet! Holy cow that is crazy! And to argue the fact that they are carnivores! I don't even know what to say to that kind of ignorance.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you can't change the world - I'd love to see the studies that say that wolves die of bacterial infections from eating raw food. That just doesn't happen unless their bodies are not working properly and they are sick in the first place.

There are companies that make totally vegan dog food. I know someone who feeds it to her Boston terrier. She thinks he should be socially conscious just like her. I don't understand how people can be such total morons myself, but when people have their minds made up it's not easy to reason with them.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow. I'm VERY new to feeding raw, so I'm no expert on all the facts and everything about it, however, as soon as I started reading about it I knew that it would be the best thing for Monty. The part about wolves dying in the wild because they eat raw meat made me laugh. If that was the case there would be no wolves, lions, cheetahs, etc left! They would all be dead! 

The vegetarian diet reminds me of my aunt. Her dogs have terrible skin allergies and she feeds a vegetarian diet. She thinks it's great. I think it's nuts. She is the only one in my family who doesn't support raw at all. I told her for the first time yesterday that I feed raw. She looked at me like I was nuts. Thankfully everyone else in my family supports it, especially my grandma who helped me buy our first load of chicken


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneLover228 said:


> Wow. I'm VERY new to feeding raw, so I'm no expert on all the facts and everything about it, however, as soon as I started reading about it I knew that it would be the best thing for Monty. The part about wolves dying in the wild because they eat raw meat made me laugh. If that was the case there would be no wolves, lions, cheetahs, etc left! They would all be dead!
> 
> The vegetarian diet reminds me of my aunt. Her dogs have terrible skin allergies and she feeds a vegetarian diet. She thinks it's great. I think it's nuts. She is the only one in my family who doesn't support raw at all. I told her for the first time yesterday that I feed raw. She looked at me like I was nuts. Thankfully everyone else in my family supports it, especially my grandma who helped me buy our first load of chicken


​Her dogs have terrible skin allergies and she thinks its wonderful? Thats crazy. Seems like she would know something isn't going right.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

barneysmom2510 said:


> So I am a member on a basset hound website. I have brought up RAW feeding a few times and I am always met with the same negative reaction. I have a few websites to gather knowledge to spread but I am looking for more. It amazes me how people can be so closed minded and take these so called scientific studies run by food companies as fact. Seems the main concern I run into is the fact that wolves and other animals are killed all the time from bacterial infections from their diet. They throw these studies in my face aI try to explain that it costs alot of money to run these cotrolled long term experimants and there is no real financial backing to run a study on raw the way these huge companies can. I was then told that raw promoters make nillions off of promoting a raw diet. This I do not understand at all the people who get my money are the grocery stores and meat suppliers. I figured I would vent my frustration here. This is the thread I hope it is ok that I copied it.
> 
> Vegan Dog Food-Thoughts? - Basset Hounds: Basset Hound Dog Forums


I have not read the thread, however, it's always something...

For example:

"My dog is a Yorkie / Chi / Toy Poodle / [fill in small breed here]! Raw is for BIG DOGS! Small dogs will choke / die / have impaction / [fill in reason here] from bones!"

Of course, that argument won't fly for a dog the size of a Basset...so let's find a new argument!

"My dog is a Basset! Raw is for Wolves! They drop dead like flies due to bacteria! Oh my!"

We can go on and on and on all day long! Sometimes you just need to post a photo and say, here is Barney! Here is what Barney eats! Barney has great teeth and is healthy! I am happy and Barney is happy. 

Nuf said.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> I have not read the thread, however, it's always something...
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Good post. completely agree we are never going to change the world and all we can do is keep our dogs in great condition and hope that people pay attention to them.

I know my breeders are impressed with my pup's condition and shiny coat and teath. They spend ages washing conditioning there dogs coats and brushing teeth. I told them that she has never had a bath and we have never used a tooth brush!!!

I think they would be up for it if they did not need to start of with buying 400 lbs of meat a month, it is just to scary a thought for some.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I think small dogs need raw even more than big dogs, due to the crowding of their teeth. Pretty sure I read this is the case. My guys are pretty happy with raw chicken wings, turkey and chicken necks. Got some duck necks coming and a couple of whole rabbits, and ground sheep/lamb. Don't like ground but want another protein source.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Realistically, it's difficult for me to blame people for ignorance. After all, I fed dry dog food for 30 years. 

what is irritating though is that people shouldn't spout off a bunch of absolutely fase stuff like it's a proven fact. 

Yes, the sky is blue - no, wolves don't drop dead of food poisoning no matter how often people say it or how many people believe it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've had this argument with a face book friend....She left my vet's office to move to Seattle, she is a vegan and feeds both her dogs vegan, one of which went through chemo treatments...Her last comment when I decided our friendship was more important was this "Virgil's oncologist believes his diet is doing him good" He's been cancer free for 3 yrs.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

> Realistically, it's difficult for me to blame people for ignorance. After all, I fed dry dog food for 30 years.


I was ignorant too. Until fairly recently. I had a groomer years ago tell me they fed raw, but nothing more .. I thought "how weird". lol. 

I've mentioned feeding raw to a few folks, and these aren't dumb people, but just don't know and haven't done the research and they say "Oh, chicken bones are bad for dogs." I correct them that raw bones are fine, but I can tell they're not convinced. 

About the best I can do is encouarage them to research. It took a devastating event Tuffy's life, and by extension mine to make me seriously consider it and make the change. He had 3 teeth pulled, periodonal disease was mentioned and brushing daily was prescribed. I knew I couldn't brush daily, Tuffy would not allow it. When I took my boy home from the vet he was in pain, real pain. Moaning and walking around inside he car trying to find a place of comfort. On my lap and onto the passenger seat and back again. It's a 3 block drive, so not really dangerous.

I felt terrible, felt that with all my good intentions I had failed him. Yeah, I'm a tough guy lol, but teared up pretty good.

The rest is history. But it took that to help shake me out of ignorance.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, a large percentage of us arrived here only because of a crisis in our dog's life - me included. 

If my dogs had stayed healthy on dry, why switch? It's easy to dump some food out of a bag.

But like you, it's really hard to watch a dog suffer and not think you are failing your dog somehow and that there has to be a better way.

i couldn't brush my dog's teeth daily either. Especially Snorkels - she totally panics and fights like crazy with her little feet if someone tries to look in her mouth. it's so pathetic. When we go to the vet it's awful to watch them try to open her mouth.

i think it's because she went so long with really bad pain from rotting teeth and horrible gum disease. There's no way I'm forcing her through that every day - if I have to do that, we'lll pull her other four teeth out and be done with it.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a dog fancy magazine were they said that wolfes will live maximum to 3 years at the wild 'cause they eat raw meat :tsk: that same day I was watching a tv show on discovery channel wit some artic wolfes and they were saying they had at least 8 years old and they were fine.


It makes me sad how close minded people is too, when someone says me how unhealty raw is and that Pompadour is going to die since dogs are adapted to eat only kibble I always say that "kibble is only around for 50 years when the toy version of poodles is from around the 1,700s... I can´t image members from Marie Antoniette's court feeding dog chow/pedigree to their toy poodles" :heh:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I love how they bring up the argument that raw isn't "optimal" and the risk of bacterial infection is high and blah blah, :blah:. If it wasn't optimal we would see wolves dropping dead everywhere and they would not have the strength and stamina to hunt and/or go days without food. Simply put, they would have gone extinct long ago.

I'd like to see some kibble-fed wolves/dogs thrown out in the wild, they wouldn't fare any better now would they? In fact, I'd like to see kibble-fed wolves unattended in the wild (assuming they don't/aren't allowed to hunt). Let's count some of the nutrition-related effects and diseases they could get, especially without vet-care, periodontal disease (which can lead to heart disease), diabetes, obesity, skin/allergy issues, bursty short-lasting levels of energy, pancreatitis, cancer, and renal disease.
You just don't see these with raw (or rarely), the majority of dogs that acquire these diseases are kibble-fed.

I don't understand how these people don't realize that poisoning (from actual poison), traps, poaching, and injuries are the *BIGGEST* reason why wild animals, wolves included, don't live their longest. Not because their diet isn't optimal, if it wasn't optimal they wouldn't be able to survive the harsh conditions they live in.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

People who have that reasoning are just idiots. To totally discount environmental factors, lack of vet care, injuries while trying to kill prey and fighting other wolves and animals - just totally stupid.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i suppose i cant get mad at these people i mean think about it for the past how many years its been being pounded into our heads that raw or undercooked meat is BAD,DEADLY,TOXIC to our health kids are taught ni school to wash there hands. and people especielly in the US treat most animals like people like "our babies" like our "children" we coo at them and talk to them and buy them birthday presents and pajamas for sleeping in ive even seen quite a few owners who carry baby wipes around to wipe there dogs bum after they go potty.

now im not saying that all these things are crazy (except maybe wiping your dogs bum) its fun for us as people we enjoy it it makes us feel better about ourselves but becuase we treat and think of animals as people naturally we expect them to eat and have the same needs people do.

i mean think about it it starts out as kids we watch cartoons or disney movies about dogs and cats who talk who have human personalities we watched bambi and felt so sad how bambi was missing his mother or 101 dalmations where the puppies talk to there parents and the dogs all help to get them home by talking and showing emotion like people.

like i said thats not always a BAD thing so long as your also able to recignize they are NOT people there have completly differnt needs.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> ​Her dogs have terrible skin allergies and she thinks its wonderful? Thats crazy. Seems like she would know something isn't going right.


No, the vegetarian diet has cleared their skin. I think they are allergic to the chicken and beef in the dog food. She doesn't think skin allergies are wonderful. Haha, I should have proof read my post first


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh!! OK!! I got it now. LOL!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think your right, I didn't feed my dog raw until she had a crisis. When I got my first pup the vet gave me a bag of science diet I thought it was the best food. And then went and got more expensive dry. Then I started reading the ingredients when my Kelsey got sick and the rest is history.


It is a lot of work, to feed raw I mean like looking and planing for meals. I don't think it would be a big deal if I only had one dog lol and they all were small lol. Well my love for my dogs makes me want to take the best care of them.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I once worked at a pet store and was selling food and talking about raw (even though we didn't sell anything like raw diet) and this random girl interrupts me to tell my customer I was stupid and her dad fed their farm dogs Dad's for years and they did fine. 

You can imagine how irritated I was. First, she butted into my sale/conversation. Then she started talking nonsense which she knew nothing about. I was so caught off guard and angry I just ushered my customer away from that crazy person. That girl was practically yelling at me!

Some people....

I no longer go to a certain local vet because she ridiculed me for feeding raw diet. She lost my business. 

People will believe what they want to. We have done the research. We can see the proof right before out eyes. That's all that really matters. You can't convert the world. But I do get a knot in my stomach when my friends/family tell me what they feed their dogs. Marketing at its finest when you see Beneful commercials or hear Veterinarians spouting the benefits of Science Diet. 
Its frustrating and you are not alone. 

Raw is natural. Its what dogs were built for. One day my husband's uncle came over as I was butchering a deer I shot. He watched as I fed them in disbelief.

"Aren't they going to turn into carnivores if you do that?" he asked me. I could only laugh.
"I'm pretty sure God already did that." I told him. He thinks now that they have had raw meat, they will turn aggressive. Its pretty crazy what people will believe. 

We do whats best for our animals. We can help guide others. But we can't always change peoples' minds


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

People keep taking about wolves and how they die in the wild from eating raw and think that people feeding raw to there pets are killing there pets??? Hold on........If wolves, fox, bears, lions, tigers, etc. eat raw in the zoo and live for years and years then WTH are these uneducated morons talking about?? Just saying LOL!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

ShanniBella said:


> People keep taking about wolves and how they die in the wild from eating raw and think that people feeding raw to there pets are killing there pets??? Hold on........If wolves, fox, bears, lions, tigers, etc. eat raw in the zoo and live for years and years then WTH are these uneducated morons talking about?? Just saying LOL!


LOL that's true and besides if raw contaminates everything then why do even herbivores can still live more than 3 years? for example a group of lions kills a wildebeest and and they eat it, then the grass area were the carcass was is now stained wit blood, another wildebeest comes and eat the grass now the animal has a few hours to live!! hahaha 
the same it's applied to the lion's feces if it touch grass.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My initial reaction is to think these folks are all absolute idiots, who don't have a damn clue what they are talkigng about. But this is only half true. They really have no clue what they are talking about but thats only beside they have been told, probably by sources they expect to be reliable, that raw feeding is dangous and bones will kill and bacteria will take over and eat their brains right out of their heads. 
I can not even count the number of misconceptions that I have heard floating around, or the number of people that I have had tell me that I am pretty much killing my dog. I even had one woman at the dog park tell me that I might as well give them antifreeze instead of water, too. I mean really, dramatic much?? 

We live in a world where we are told and expected to trust professionals. The problem with this is the most professionals, in any field, are caught up in the money trail at some point, be it the Hills rep that wrote the textbook, or the unknowing vet student taking the class. The real issue that I have against the commercial pet food industry is that it completely goes against logic and nature. I'm by no means saying those who opt to feed kibble are awful, awful people... But those who oppose raw and even other home prepared diets in favor of kibble really come off as totally clueless to me, with zero concept of common sense whatsoever.

1. Does it take a certified, professional nutritionist to make YOUR meals every day? Are you somehow alive and kicking by simply eating a variety of species appropriate food. Well.... Then why does it take a freaking rocket scientist to "formulate" an appropriate feeding plan for dogs?

2. In what world does feeding a diet composed of primarily or even worse, exclusively, processed food make sense? Look at kibble. Just freaking look at it. Does it look like food? Smell like food? Feel like food? Does it look like meat and veggies? Can you find the chicken in it? How is it in any way logically justifiable to say that kibble is better for any animal? I can set aside the whole dogs are carnivores argument, and have total respect for home cooked, barf, etc. despite there being ingredients that I think are unnecessary... But at least those are real food.

3. Dogs are NOT a new species. Kibble is a relatively new thing. Somehow, the species was thriving before doom nuggets came along. 

4. Domestic dogs do have longer lifespans, yes. They also have shelter, a constant food and water supply, protection, medical care when needed. Prove to me wolves are dropping like flies because of raw meat.go on, prove it. Oh wait... You can't. I do try to feed my dogs as ideal as possible, which is why I generally don't feed them cancer rumors, like they might eat in the wild, or otherwise ddd meat. 


These are 4 points opposers to raw seem to need bashed into their thick skulls.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am not mad at these people for not feeding raw the ignorant part to me is spreading incorrect information to people in order to scare them. I know many dogs owners and none of them feed raw. I also started a raw diet because of barney being so sick and daisy having horrible teeth and allergies. Most of the people on their have a very common stance against raw I hear it all the time. However their are some people on this site where their opinion is very valued and I think it is irresponsible to spread things that are not true like wolves dying from eating raw meat. Really that makes no sense that they would be kicking off constantly from eating the diet they were meant to eat. Someone pointed out a zoo that is a perffect example I never even thought of that. I guess know zoos around the world have animals dying left and right from raw meat. I usually never talk about my raw diet on taht forum but the idea of feeding a vegetarian or vegan diet to a dog is absurd to me.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

barneysmom2510 said:


> I am not mad at these people for not feeding raw the ignorant part to me is spreading incorrect information to people in order to scare them. I know many dogs owners and none of them feed raw. I also started a raw diet because of barney being so sick and daisy having horrible teeth and allergies. Most of the people on their have a very common stance against raw I hear it all the time. However their are some people on this site where their opinion is very valued and I think it is irresponsible to spread things that are not true like wolves dying from eating raw meat. Really that makes no sense that they would be kicking off constantly from eating the diet they were meant to eat. Someone pointed out a zoo that is a perffect example I never even thought of that. I guess know zoos around the world have animals dying left and right from raw meat. I usually never talk about my raw diet on taht forum but the idea of feeding a vegetarian or vegan diet to a dog is absurd to me.


I have no issue whatsoever with people who don't feed raw. 
It can be expensive, time consuming, space consuming, and intimidating. I get it. Don't get me wrong, I think that it is totally worth any and every "inconvenience" it could ever possibly pose... But yeah, I get that not everyone will do it.
What I simply can not wrap my head around, nor respect to any degree is that whole food=bad, and processed food=ideal. 
It goes against every ounce of logic and common sense. If you want to feed kibble, that's fine! If your dog does great on it, awesome! That's fantastic! If you're happy with it, keep on doing it!! But to even begin to think that a diet of 100% processed beyond recognition kibble is in any way healthier or more ideal that real food diets, is absolutely positively nuts to me.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I am sure I won't post again there for awhile this happened the last time I brought up raw. Funny some people get so defensive, someone is telling me I am exagerating and they do not like where I am taking the thread. Whatever happened to discussing different opinions in a civil manner . Seemes people who are so nervous about hearing a different opinion are not so sure about the choice they are making. I like it better here anyways.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> People keep taking about wolves and how they die in the wild from eating raw and think that people feeding raw to there pets are killing there pets??? Hold on........If wolves, fox, bears, lions, tigers, etc. eat raw in the zoo and live for years and years then WTH are these uneducated morons talking about?? Just saying LOL!



Sadly not ally zoos feed raw. That kills more then ppl being okay with what we feed our dogs.

You can only change the minds of people who are willing to learn and listen. My bf was really confused when I said I fed raw but the other day he actually helped me package some meat up. He understands it's important to me so he's a little more willing to listen to my ramblings about why I feed it and how good I think it is. For the rest of the population all you can do is talk about what you know and hope some ppl are at least able to understand why if they don't fully agree with it for their dogs. My parents accept I feed Avery raw but Tess (their dog) is "too little" for that type of diet lol..


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Sadly not ally zoos feed raw.


Most, if not all in Europe do.

As for feeding I did a quick poll in another forum. 33% of people believe dogs are omnivorous as opposed to carnivorous. Is it shocking that some people decide to go vegetarian even if not for medical reasons? Also one of the advertisments for a vegetarian dog is one that lived to the age of 29. As a counter argument you could highlight Jeanne Calment who died at age of 122 years, 164 days, having the record for the longest living human at the time. This despite having smoked from the age of 21. If we could use the 29 year old dog as a reasoning to feed vegetarian diets we should all be smoking as well.

Back for Salmonella etc I'd draw your attention to K9joy Education: free article on "The Salmonella Myth" by Mogens Eliasen
To quote


> From the US Center for Disease Control and the US Center
> for Health Statistics, you can find that, out of 1.43 million reported cases over the two years 2001-2002 in the USA, 585 died, almost all them being infants and people over 91. About 556 of those infections are known to be caused by food, not pets.
> 
> That leaves a maximum of 29 to possibly be caused by infections coming from dogs and all other non-food sources... Considering the USA's population of 293,000,000, Americans thus have a risk of about 0.25% per year of getting infected with Salmonella, and 0.05 ppm (ppm="parts per million") of dying of a Salmonella infection! Compare that to a yearly risk of 108 ppm for a man (33 ppm for a woman) in the USA to get murdered, about 100 ppm for getting killed in traffic, and 11 ppm for a person less than 91 years old to die of Influenza or Pneumonia.
> ...


So lets post a couple of different headlines from america...
Dry Pet Food Linked to Salmonella in Kids - CBS News
Sprouts: Salmonella outbreak linked to vegetable - Los Angeles Times

The benefits of a raw food diet far exceeds the risks especially when looking at the strengthening of the pets immune system.

Simple everyday hygiene procedures are essential with or without pets, with or without raw feeding.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

barneysmom2510 said:


> Well I am sure I won't post again there for awhile this happened the last time I brought up raw. Funny some people get so defensive, someone is telling me I am exagerating and they do not like where I am taking the thread. Whatever happened to discussing different opinions in a civil manner . Seemes people who are so nervous about hearing a different opinion are not so sure about the choice they are making. I like it better here anyways.


I guess being in the field of residential real estate has taught me that I know my limits in terms of which deals allow me to best serve my clients based upon my expertise. For example, if someone said, "Hey, Tara! I want to buy an office building!" I would refer them to a broker who has experience in selling large commercial properties. The same goes for Prey Model Raw. I find it very surprising that those who have never fed anything but kibble practically take the position of being an expert in PMR, to the point of being able to dissuade those who might have interest by citing numerous ills, etc. If someone were to say to me, "Hey Tara! I want to feed home cooked!" The ONLY thing I know about a home cooked diet is that it would lose dental benefits as compared to PMR. However, do I have personal experience feeding that? NO! I might even be wrong! But in no way would I take it upon myself to be an expert in home cooking and preach to the choir. I just wish that those with exclusively kibble experience would at least...preface their opinions with, "I have never fed raw, but...I think [so and so]." That way the reader can make their determination of the credibility of the author and the content.


----------



## ruthie (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone i agree with what your saying and not to change the subject but i don't know were to go and i need help this is George he is a 2 yr old brindle Chihuahua i hope the pic got on there i'm not very good at this but anyway i just stated a month ago to feed raw my girls did good george not so good but i'm not doing a very good menue i don't think can somebody help me to start a good menue monday though sunday. george is so skinny this morning he would'nt eat at all


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

ruthie said:


> View attachment 5591
> Hi everyone i agree with what your saying and not to change the subject but i don't know were to go and i need help this is George he is a 2 yr old brindle Chihuahua i hope the pic got on there i'm not very good at this but anyway i just stated a month ago to feed raw my girls did good george not so good but i'm not doing a very good menue i don't think can somebody help me to start a good menue monday though sunday. george is so skinny this morning he would'nt eat at all


Sure, how mush does he weight?

Wit raw you have to feed a day like 7% of their weight in meat, for a small dog like a chi you can start feeding chicken,if is ground is easier to calculate the % daily.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

What did you offer George this morning? What did he eat yesterday? What does his menu look like right now?


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Unfortunately this thread got me in big trouble on my basset forum. Someone from their copied and pasted things I said so people are pretty pissed at me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> Unfortunately this thread got me in big trouble on my basset forum. Someone from their copied and pasted things I said so people are pretty pissed at me.


Well, it stands to reason that someone from over there might notice your thread over here - I guess the question is how much do you like it over there and want to stay?

Personally, I find the breed specific forums pretty difficult. And not just about feeding dogs.

The only one I've ever really enjoyed is a dachshund forum, where everyone talks in dog baby talk. But that got a little weird after awhile. They are all really nice folks, though.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am having trouble letting go because I am being called uppity, rude obnoxious even an idiot and it being demanded of me to apologize because of the thread I posted here. If I disappear then I can't have people see the benefits on raw and there were a few people whose curiosity was peaked because of some of the info I posted. I hate backing down the greek and italian in me makes me a bit hot headed and stubborn.  Even after the whole thread was erased I am getting flack for it which is not fair becasue no one can read the thread anymore. I expressed feelings that I thought because there have been other threads on there that have gotten way worse than mine that perhaps it was erased because of all the info I posted on raw diets.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> I am having trouble letting go because I am being called uppity, rude obnoxious even an idiot and it being demanded of me to apologize because of the thread I posted here. If I disappear then I can't have people see the benefits on raw and there were a few people whose curiosity was peaked because of some of the info I posted. I hate backing down the greek and italian in me makes me a bit hot headed and stubborn.  Even after the whole thread was erased I am getting flack for it which is not fair becasue no one can read the thread anymore. I expressed feelings that I thought because there have been other threads on there that have gotten way worse than mine that perhaps it was erased because of all the info I posted on raw diets.


This is just my opinion - but we can get too involved in, and invest alot of wasted time, in internet arguments when we could be spending time with our dogs or doing something productive. 

Fighting on the internet is totally nonproductive once it gets past the point of civil discussion and turns into nastiness. I can't say I haven't been guilty of it because I have, but i've never felt better about myself because of it. Wasted way too much emotional energy going nowhere.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

You are completely right.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow that's nasty! 

Luckily the poodle forums are very welcoming of opinions and many of them feed raw. :thumb:

barneysmom, it sounds to me some of the members in that forum are in a witch hunt, when people are like that it's better to ignore them.

I remember a rude member from another forum who had rotts and was obsessed wit tail docking to the point if a member posted pics of a rott wit a full tail or mentioned they looked pretty wit a tail this member put them in something like a "naugthy list" and went to bash many of their threads and replies even if it was about other topics.

That person was saying that they weren't pure breed if the tails were full, and things like that.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I admit I got rude at times but it was the second thread about raw where I was ganged up on. And there were two other threads dedicated to be and how rude and obnoxious I was completely blaming the whole situation on me I was even called an idiot so it really got me going. I am posting in a new diet thread there and I am going to be as sweet as pie and only post information I have and leave any personal comments out. I wish there were raw feeders there I know they are a few but at this point are probably intimidated by the reaction. There are some people asking questions so that is good. I had just wanted to be on a basset forum since Barney is my first basset.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh well now things make a little more sense. So while I was feeling guilty for getting you into that other conversation and dealing with this you were over here starting this thread...................let me see...................you are telling them to come over hear and have a look at the sight..................................while bashing them. And you wonder why they were so upset. Then you seemed surprised they found it...........................really????
seriously you even insulted one's intelligence. Now how smart was this? Come on lets let it go.

Will someone please stick a fork in me I mean really stick a fork in me.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't think I helped. The first thing I read on that forum was post what you feed, why, and what you are interested in learning about. I did just that. All of a sudden a thread pops up about how someone was bringing people over from another forum... 

Honestly, I joined because I haven't been able to find any kind of bluetick forum and was looking for one with hound people... I would like to stay on that forum because some of the people seem VERY nice but I am kind of afraid of what I am getting myself into... I am going to give it a chance because I already like some of the people I have talked to on there. I need a group of people who know hounds and their stubborn personalities. Buck is definitely a challenge and I think some of the people on that forum will be able to give me some pointers.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the deal...

Dfc is not about to be involved in some feud of the forums. Take the drama elsewhere, but do not run over to DFC just to spew your crap about one of our members here. 
A lot of people on a lot of forums are idiots, has no one ever posted on the other forum about "So, I ran into this idiot today...." Kettle, meet pot. 
Members who join just to stir up trouble will be banned. Natalie, please do the honors.
Thread closed.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jaleely...has left the building :thumb:

Just want to make it clear to any members who sign up JUST to stir the pot...don't bother, don't waste your time. It won't be tolerated.


----------

